# check outt famous george!



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbi...t_fth=bc2fcdb13fe3b2f6&_ft_time_ft=1314905994


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wonderful.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Fab - but just want to slap 'Jacky'!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

How lovely! 

Unfortunately there are a lot of 'Jacky' s around.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

George, Gorgeous, clever and famous


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Still Gorgeous George in my eyes  Do you think Jackie was suffering from a bad attack of PMT as really is one angry woman with major issues!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Brilliant - Famous, Gorgeous George.

Jacky sounds lovely - not. Guess she wouldn't approve of my kids either as they are half British half Czech


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

I think Jacky needs some Well Woman - defo a srtike of PMT .............. Bless!! 
George ur looking gorg!!! x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> How lovely!
> 
> Unfortunately there are a lot of 'Jacky' s around.


Yes and haven't we had our fair share of them


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats George xxx
What is it with some people and pedigrees??? why do they get on their soap box whenever you tell them you have a cockapoo??? I sometimes dread telling people because you dont know what type of reaction your going to get.Some people should move with the times!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Jayne
That was funny. Jacky has seriously got an issue with specific crossbreds.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh well, at least there are plenty of us stupid people who paid over the odds for our mongrels! :laugh: :ilmc:


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

well done gorgeous george xxx


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh well, at least there are plenty of us stupid people who paid over the odds for our mongrels! :laugh: :ilmc:


Couldn't agree more - wonder whether they've got rescue dogs ?!


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Am relatively new to this forum - just saw ''Famous George'' title and was intrigued! Was not aware of his fame but he is most definitely ''Gorgeous George'' in my book. Clooney eat your heart out!


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Just read Jacky's post - she obviously has issues. It makes no difference whether you call George a cockapoo or a carrot! He's still gorgeous. I've always had pedigree dogs previously, but to me they were just much loved pets whose parentage I had researched for temperament, health, size etc - just as you most likely have with George. I'm not on Facebook, but if I was I would be very tempted to tell her to grow up, keep her petty irritations to herself and learn some manners. How very rude! Sorry! - was a teacher for many years and hold no truck with such behaviour!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive just come back from a country show at chatsworth where Buddy enjoyed himself!!!(eatting lots of poo off the ground yuck!!) Anyway everyone loved Buddy but one lady just wouldnt shut up about mixed breeds(as she called them) and people were stupid paying those prices etc ,in the end me and my husband just had to walk away.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We're all stupid....who cares, no ones business.... we'll keep our little secret to ourselves, their loss..... Go George


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> We're all stupid....who cares, no ones business.... we'll keep our little secret to ourselves, their loss..... Go George


Maybe we could all get T shirts printed for the meets - 'I'm stupid' on the back and 'I love Cockapoos' on the front


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

On the odd occasion I meet someone who likes to exclaim - 'well its only a mongrel really...blah, blah, blah'. 

I remind them politely, but firmly , that cross breeds with poodles were first introduced to give blind people who are allergic to dogs the opportunity of owning one and therefore enrich their lives. 

I then go onto say that I couldn't own any old dog because I too am allergic, etc. 

It soon shuts them up and they bluster and backtrack.


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

*George*

Hi
Hows its going with the puppy, last time we messaged you only had a few days beofe you got him???
Pam


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

pammy67 said:


> Hi
> Hows its going with the puppy, last time we messaged you only had a few days beofe you got him???
> Pam


He's absolutely fab!!!!!!!!!


----------

